# tips for a dump



## DYNA PLOW (Oct 14, 2000)

take a good book.........no i mean tips for a dump trailer.
i bought 1 bout a year ago 6'x12' 12000gvwr twin rams with power up and down, 7ga floor and swing open tailgate.
this trailer is fabbed by a small fab shop not to far from here and is over built to say the least. it has the slipper spring suspesion which is better for rough terrain cause the wheels follow the ruts. a tosion spring axle will not, if you go over a rut one wheel takes all of the weight on that particular side on a torsion axle.
anyway here's what i have come to learn about the trailer.
1. just because it will haul 12,000 lbs it will not dump 12,000lbs, the builder informed me of this and i beleive its true of most dump trailers, the key to hauling the most material with the trailer is loading properly meaning not to much tongue weight. here's a funny story bout that. a friend of mine sells top soil and had a quad axle but it was to big to get the dirt where customer wanted it so he asks me if i can haul some soil for him, shur i say 20.00 a load, well he wanted to get his 20.00's worth out of each load so he loads the trailer, then packs it with the loader, then loads more...i laugh at him and say it won't dump it, he says shur it will and i say no it won't and i ain't helping you shovel it off. on top of it the soil was alittle damp. well we get to the customers and it won't lift, so ther's 4 guys lifting on the trailer to get it to go up, now it's up but the dirt is so packed it didn't come out, i handed him a shovel and watched him work while i had a soda.
2. the little battery won't last long if you do alot of dumping, so i ran 2ga. cables from the truck battery to the rear corner stake pocket on the truck with some WARN WINCH quik connectors, now i just hook the truck up to the trailer battery and the truck charges the battery when running,also it lifts more when you have the truck hooked up and a charged battery on the trailer. i have successfully dumped 11,000lbs of 3/4 crushed gravel.
3. unless your going to be hauling alot of concrete and big breaker rock, i would install a plastic liner in the trailer. i put one in mine cause i haul alot of topsoil and it wouldn't slide on the painted floor. cost me 100.00 and now when i lift the trailer everthing slides out even damp top soil.
sorry for the long post but if anyone has any other tricks they use i would like to hear them.
dan


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

One thing that we have done with all of our trucks and trailers is run charging leads from the truck to the trailer batteries. All of our larger trailers are required to have the emergency break-away setup and an annual commercial vehicle inspection. I ran a 16 guage wire from the trucks (on a switch with an automatic curcuit breaker), through the 7 pole trailer connectors that we use, and on to the trailer batteries. This seems to work well to keep the batteries up (nice feeling on the way through a DOT stop). There have been a few times when it doesn't keep up with our dump trailer (like when you have short trips between dumps), but with five trucks, this seemed like the best "universal answer".

We have the "ramp gate" on our Cam Superline 6x10. This works great for loading debris with wheel barrows. The trailer has become another tool that I wouldn't want to be without


----------



## DIGEM (Mar 2, 2001)

ever heard of a winne bago tri axle dump trailer ten ton hoist goose neck.thinking about buying it 3500.00


----------



## DYNA PLOW (Oct 14, 2000)

no, 3500.00 it must be used or home grown. got a picture?
dan


----------

